# Banks are now refusing to give you your money BEWARE!



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Banks are now refusing to give you your money BEWARE!
My Oldest tried to get her 9k out of the bank today they refused her. She must fill out some crap form and wait a week and a half before they will cut loose of her money.


This shit is ****ed up people... SHTF is unfolding right before our eyes!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Banks are now refusing to give you your money BEWARE!
> My Oldest tried to get her 9k out of the bank today they refused her. She must fill out some crap form and wait a week and a half before they will cut loose of her money.
> 
> This shit is ****ed up people... SHTF is unfolding right before our eyes!


What kind of an account was it in? makes a difference.

A couple of years ago I went to draw 30 K out of my checking account,

had to sign a paper stating that I knew the risks of carrying that much cash before they would release it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> What kind of an account was it in? makes a difference.


Most of it was in savings they let her get 900.00 from the ATM and 3000 k from her checking then cut her off for today.

My other daughter was able to get 5k today.

There is a run a money happening right now here so the banks are slowing the roll.

I never have trusted banks and never keep much in them since the blackout of 2003. I buy my stuff with cash.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My wife has a rolled over retirement account from the passing of her father, and it takes a bit of effort to get anything out of it.

Did they give a reason for the delay? Not sure how much cash a bank has on-hand for any given day.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> My wife has a rolled over retirement account from the passing of her father, and it takes a bit of effort to get anything out of it.
> 
> Did they give a reason for the delay? Not sure how much cash a bank has on-hand for any given day.


My kid didn't say if they gave her a reason. My wife called to tell me about it and asked me if she should pull the last few buck we left in from last payday direct deposit. and I said grab it. It appears they are going to stop any substantial withdraws at least around here. We heard through the grape yesterday there was a run on my here so my kids decided they better get some cash in hand and sho nuff its not that easy.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Just took out $8K from credit union, No Problem.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Demitri.14 said:


> Just took out $8K from credit union, No Problem.


Im in meathchicken and things are deteriorating rapidly here just in the last 3 or 4 days.

All public colleges no face to face classes all remote now. As of last night Governor Whitless closed all K-12 schools in the whole state. Try to buy a roll of TP is extremely difficult. 
People already scaring the shit out of each other wearing masks... this is really starting to piss me off!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Good thing I’m a Po Boy with not very much in my local bank.
My SS and wife’s SS goes straight into USAA Bank in Texas.
If USAA ever gets that bad this whole country is in deep do-do.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Bank runs in the Great Depression resulted in an extended bank holiday where money was inaccessible. The fed had also tightened the money supply. Keep us posted on how this unfolds @hawgrider


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

hawgrider said:


> Banks are now refusing to give you your money BEWARE!
> My Oldest tried to get her 9k out of the bank today they refused her. She must fill out some crap form and wait a week and a half before they will cut loose of her money.
> 
> This shit is ****ed up people... SHTF is unfolding right before our eyes!


Good to know, thanks for sharing this info.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> The Bank runs in the Great Depression resulted in an extended bank holiday where money was inaccessible. The fed had also tightened the money supply. Keep us posted on how this unfolds @hawgrider


Will do.
My pay day is next week so I'll see how that goes as they force us to direct deposit our paychecks now for almost a decade or so.



rice paddy daddy said:


> Good thing I'm a Po Boy with not very much in my local bank.
> My SS and wife's SS goes straight into USAA Bank in Texas.
> If USAA ever gets that bad this whole country is in deep do-do.


Yup me too Im just a blue collar worker pay check to pay check no billions in the bank for me.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

It might be a pain, but withdraw the max amount from your atm every day to get at your cash.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> It might be a pain, but withdraw the max amount from your atm every day to get at your cash.


Yup thats what I told the wife to tell my oldest hit the ATM until they shut you down then hit it again tomorrow ... and the next day.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Not sure what the daily max is. I think mine is either $300 or 500. I’ve never taken the max before.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

it might be something it might be nothing. a lot of banks don't keep nearly as much cash on hand as we might think as a way to limit the risks of a robbery. This is why you often see the armored car doing pick ups and drop offs at banks its so they can take the cash to a more secure location. So depending on your location they may not have that much cash on hand and need a a few days to have it brought to the site. Especially if a lot of people where grabbing cash. I wont rule out that is could be something bigger but for the most part they where probably running low on cash on hand so they where limiting withdraws. Also depending on the type of savings account the bank ect they might say if your pulling it out in cash we need you to sign form federal forms or state forms to warn you of the risk of that much cash and as it might draw a red flag for criminal activity. As for all the bank knows is that you are withdrawing that money due to reasons that might be suspect. IE your not of sound mind and a family member is exploiting you or a guardian is stealing form you. As there have been plenty of cases where has happened.

I would say stay alert. Maybe pull a little cash out every day and see what they do. Or if you really need the cash out ask if you can take what every they will let you take out at that bank then ask if you can go to another bank to get the rest.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Not sure what the daily max is. I think mine is either $300 or 500. I've never taken the max before.


Mine is 600.00 at the ATM


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Some banks don't carry enough cash on hand to take care of a large withdrawl. I had a similar experience a few years ago when I want $5k in cash. They apologized and asked if I could wait a day and they would have it by then. Acheck would have been no problem but cash... So now I keep a little cash on hand in case TP has a run on it.


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

Banks typically only hold about 10% of their deposits. The rest are used as loans to others.

There isnt actually enough paper money in the world to fulfill everyone of those dollars. If everyone calls in their cash then the banks liability will cause them to close, or go insolvent (1930 great depression was caused by a major bank run)

It has been this way for over 100 years. Banks holding back money dont have the money to pay.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

shooter said:


> it might be something it might be nothing. a lot of banks don't keep nearly as much cash on hand as we might think as a way to limit the risks of a robbery. This is why you often see the armored car doing pick ups and drop offs at banks its so they can take the cash to a more secure location. So depending on your location they may not have that much cash on hand and need a a few days to have it brought to the site. Especially if a lot of people where grabbing cash. I wont rule out that is could be something bigger but for the most part they where probably running low on cash on hand so they where limiting withdraws. Also depending on the type of savings account the bank ect they might say if your pulling it out in cash we need you to sign form federal forms or state forms to warn you of the risk of that much cash and as it might draw a red flag for criminal activity. As for all the bank knows is that you are withdrawing that money due to reasons that might be suspect. IE your not of sound mind and a family member is exploiting you or a guardian is stealing form you. As there have been plenty of cases where has happened.
> 
> I would say stay alert. Maybe pull a little cash out every day and see what they do. Or if you really need the cash out ask if you can take what every they will let you take out at that bank then ask if you can go to another bank to get the rest.


Yup could be just our area as you say.... keep in mind I live in the richest county (Oakland) in Michigan. 9k is chicken feed these days(chump change) I can pee 9k in 
top shelf bourbon in a single weekend LMAO!

And think of the fun I will have watching the run on money caused by my 2 posts between here and OTP.

Think of the headlines- " Prepper/gun guy causes run on money all banks close their doors" ...yeah good times LOL!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

huntntrap said:


> Banks typically only hold about 10% of their deposits. The rest are used as loans to others.
> 
> There isnt actually enough paper money in the world to fulfill everyone of those dollars. If everyone calls in their cash then the banks liability will cause them to close, or go insolvent (1930 great depression was caused by a major bank run)
> 
> ...


Exactly correct. I was going to note this but you beat me to it.
Just because you may have $10,000 dollars in savings and $5,000 in checking does not mean that cash is physically in your bank.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most banks will require some forms or prior notice before drawing large amounts of cash that is normal.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Something to keep an eye on. I have about a grand in the safe at the house but may stop at the ATM on my way home and get some more cash. Looks like things may get stupid after all.


----------



## Shelterinplace1963 (Mar 9, 2020)

I have about $2000 in cash in my safe at home... unfortunately I can't leave work early so will have to take my chances at the bank. Maybe I can pull out another $1000. Good fortune you all...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Because of our stupid ass congress and the banking regulation laws that they put in place over the past x number of years, the banks are now required to fill out paperwork for cash withdrawals of 10k or more. It is concerning that there might be something happening regarding less amounts of money.

My banks ask me the same stupid question every time I take out cash..."what are you planning to do with this cash?"

I have a few stock answers that I use...

1.) Its for nunya....pause, pause, pause...bidness! lain:
2.) Its for whisky and women of course. :vs_wine:
3.) To pay my wife for this month's "conjugal visits". :vs_smile:
4.) Its for a Personal Medical Sitiation...but its a helluva story if y'all wanna hear it! :vs_blush:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Because of our stupid ass congress and the banking regulation laws that they put in place over the past x number of years, the banks are now required to fill out paperwork for cash withdrawals of 10k or more. It is concerning that there might be something happening regarding less amounts of money.
> 
> My banks ask me the same stupid question every time I take out cash..."what are you planning to do with this cash?"
> 
> ...


 For many years now any deposits of $10,000 in cash were reported . At least they were suppose to be. It was well know some banks would over look it.. One reason they as about large cash with draws is trying to protect people from scams.
Banks generally do not keep a lot of cash anymore. So larger withdrawals require advance notice.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If your withdrawing cash, get singles. At least you use it to wipe your A$$ when currency becomes useless.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

20 years ago with the big Y2K scare the bank wouldn't allow me to take $2500 out to buy a car. The next day after nothing happened I took my cash out. ALL OF IT. Only keep enough in bank to pay bills rest is at home. Someplace, hopefully I remember. 

Why give your cash to someone else? Especially if they won't give it back. What's your plan for SHTF, write IOU's?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I was going to take cash out of ATM today, but the lines were already long. I have enough food and water for me for a while.
But, cash is nice to have on hand, like a rifle or pistol. 
I will try tomorrow morning to get some cash. This run on food and banks should tell people they need to prep sooner.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I know someone who avoids banks. Buried mason jars full of cash in various locations. A decade ago you should have seen the car dealership go ape when he paid for a new truck in cash.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> I know someone who avoids banks. Buried mason jars full of cash in various locations. A decade ago you should have seen the car dealership go ape when he paid for a new truck in cash.


 Some years back what started out as a joke turn into walking into a Harley dealership with the cash to purchase a new RGU. The joke was about the cash money price thing. It is meaningless but you hear it all the time. It only took the dealer and I about 10 minutes to agree on the deal. Been with them for years . They had to have the bike brought from another dealer for the color I wanted. New inventory swap. Some where in the conversation now that is a cash only deal was said. When it came time to pick it up I hand him 
$23,000 in cash. I save for my bike make payments to my self until I am ready for another one. Had totaled my 2011 RGU and settled fast with insurance. Cashed their check drew the rest from the fund and had it in hand.
He then joked there would be a 3% handling fee for cash


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I maintain an adequate amount of cash outside of the bank. It’s too easy for the banks to close or deny you your money for any number of ridiculous reasons. Cash is always king so it’s wise to have a substantial amount where you can get it in an emergency. That old joke about burying $ in a mason jar turns out to be sound advice in the midst of a bank run.
And another thing, keeping all your gold and silver in a safe deposit box may not be such a great idea for the same reasons.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I hope no one thinks the delay on larger withdrawals or deposit reporting has anything to do with the virus. It is not a new thing and has been in place for years.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, I didn't need 10K but the machine spit out 500 bucks yesterday with nary a hiccup. I'll slip it into the safe for now with the rest.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> I maintain an adequate amount of cash outside of the bank. It's too easy for the banks to close or deny you your money for any number of ridiculous reasons. Cash is always king so it's wise to have a substantial amount where you can get it in an emergency. That old joke about burying $ in a mason jar turns out to be sound advice in the midst of a bank run.
> And another thing, keeping all your gold and silver in a safe deposit box may not be such a great idea for the same reasons.


Amen Bro.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Green Lilly said:


> Good to know, thanks for sharing this info.


Same here @hawgrider I've been wondering about that...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> Same here @hawgrider I've been wondering about that...


Folks here are hitting the ATMs heavy.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

But you can’t eat money..

You should buy silver. I hear it tastes better and can combat anything that ails you.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> But you can't eat money..
> 
> You should buy silver. I hear it tastes better and can combat anything that ails you.


For the win:


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

Ya, dude you need to calm down!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Our C/U is only drive up now.lobby closed.get it while ya can I tellya.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Our C/U is only drive up now.lobby closed.get it while ya can I tellya.


Innkeeper just said witchmore is wanting to shutdown all non essential business in Meatchicken.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Innkeeper just said witchmore is wanting to shutdown all non essential business in Meatchicken.


Yep,bars closed,drive-up and delivery only for restaurants here that are still open.mickey d's subway etc,no more than five people at a time,seating areas closed.
looks like a ghost town here.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I maintain an adequate amount of cash outside of the bank. It's too easy for the banks to close or deny you your money for any number of ridiculous reasons. Cash is always king so it's wise to have a substantial amount where you can get it in an emergency. That old joke about burying $ in a mason jar turns out to be sound advice in the midst of a bank run.
> And another thing, keeping all your gold and silver in a safe deposit box may not be such a great idea for the same reasons.


 Yeah my grandparents were right once again.


----------

